# the phantom thread



## fenixpollo

As I'm culling yesterday's unanswered threads, I will frequently encounter a thread like this one, with a title and author but absolutely no content once it's clicked on -- not even a window for a post!  (when I figure out how to attach a screenshot to my post, I'll show you a picture of one of these phantom threads).

Can anyone give me a clue as to what's going on?


----------



## Jana337

Server hiccups, nothing more. 

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

So is the thread temporarily lost? Permanently?

Whoah!  Now, when I click my link above, I get this: 


> *fenixpollo*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> This page or thread has been deleted.
> You are not logged in.
> If you are trying to post, your account may be awaiting activation.
> If you were logged in and are seeing this message, then try the following:
> 
> Clear your web browser's cache.
> Click "Remember Me" when logging in.


----------



## Jana337

I deleted it so the link in your post is invalid.


> So is the thread temporarily lost? Permanently?


It is not like a normal thread mutated into this. It was born like that, with no content.  The thread opener must have been aware of the miscarriage.

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:


> So is the thread temporarily lost? Permanently?
> 
> Whoah!  Now, when I click my link above, I get this:



I get that a lot.
We get to see that form when threads are still listed in the forum but are being hauled off on a Moderator's dumper-truck to provide hardcore for the foundations of Kellogg Plaza.


----------



## fenixpollo

I see... so it was a stillborn post and it never had any content.  OK.  Thanks, Jana.





Jana337 said:


> I deleted it so the link in your post is invalid.


 Who you callin' "invalid", Willis?


----------



## .   1

I get a message similar to the one that fenixpollo posted when I follow a link back to WR but the thread has been deleted.

.,,


----------



## ElaineG

Jana337 said:


> I deleted it so the link in your post is invalid.
> 
> It is not like a normal thread mutated into this. It was born like that, with no content.  The thread opener must have been avare of the miscarriage.
> 
> Jana


 

This is a) starting to make me sad and b) sounding perilously like fodder for a heated Cultural Discussions debate.


----------



## Philippa

Hi guys!
I've found a phantom thread - but it's so phantom that I can't do 'report a post' on it. Any suggestions?
It's here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=297675
Philippa


----------



## fenixpollo

Phil, you pointed out the same kind of thread that I did -- when you click on it, there's just a blue bar with no title, no red triangle, no nothing.  Your link no longer works; now it gives the "you don't have access" warning I posted above.


----------

